# Canon Develops 'Global Shutter'- Based CMOS Sensor With Wide Dynamic Range



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2017)

```
We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-showcases-23-global-shutter-sensor-at-isscc-2017/">covered Canon’s global shutter technical presentation</a> at ISSCC 2017 last month. Nikkei Technology has given a more in-depth breakdown of what Canon has presented about CMOS global shutter sensors.</p>
<p><strong>Nikkei Technology explains:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Conventional CMOS sensors use the “rolling shutter” technology, which exposes lines of pixels in series (one after another). It causes a time lag when reading signals from each pixel, sometimes distorting the image of a fast-moving subject.</p>
<p>On the other hand, the [global shutter] technology exposes all the pixels at the same time and is suited for taking images of fast-moving subjects. However, its dynamic range is narrow. To solve this problem, Canon made two major improvements.</p>
<p>First, within time for one exposure, the value calculated by accumulating the electric charge from the light-receiving part (PDs: photo diodes) twice is stored in the memory and processed. To read out the electric charge at a high speed, Canon used its own A-D (analog-digital) converter called “SSDG-ADC”. The converter was announced at ISSCC 2014. <a href="http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/atclen/news_en/15mk/030101177/">Read the full article</a></p></blockquote>
<p>We can definitely expect to see global shutter technology in future Canon cameras, and hopefully that happens sooner than later.</p>
<p><em>thanks Matthew</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 2, 2017)

This is great news...! 

So many practical improvements and applications for a *global shutter.*... particularly if it can be introduced into consumer / prosumer Canon cameras sometime soon.

Thanks Canon for your innovation! Waiting to see this technology come to market, and then into my hand!

Regards, everyone

Paul 8)


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 2, 2017)

love the technology and respect that it takes a while because of getting it right, this is good news but lets make this happen fast and while they are at it, lets get things rolling.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 2, 2017)

This is good news indeed, and it sounds like it is developing at a decent rate. I see the article mentions 4-5MP whic is not too far from the 8MP on my first digital camera, the 30D. 

As I understand it, one of the biggest challenges is the processing power to handle the amount of data being dumped in one go. 
My guess is that global shutter will operate with a maximum shutter speed lower than the camera is capable of so maybe something like 'global shutter max 5fps, rolling shutter max 12 fps'.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 2, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> As I understand it, one of the biggest challenges is the processing power to handle the amount of data being dumped in one go.
> My guess is that global shutter will operate with a maximum shutter speed lower than the camera is capable of so maybe something like 'global shutter max 5fps, rolling shutter max 12 fps'.



But global shutter is first and foremost a _video_ technology. I don't think a high-res GS sensor that can only do 5fps or even 12fps is very useful. For stills photography with a mechanical shutter sensor readout doesn't matter much. The sensor introduced in this article can do 60fps or 120fps.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 2, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> But global shutter is first and foremost a _video_ technology. I don't think a high-res GS sensor that can only do 5fps or even 12fps is very useful. For stills photography with a mechanical shutter sensor readout doesn't matter much. The sensor introduced in this article can do 60fps or 120fps.



But if you want mirrorless stills camera without the jello effect, global shutter is the way to do it. And the sensor is not doing 4k at 60fps, let alone a 28MP 35mm sensor


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> This is good news indeed, and it sounds like it is developing at a decent rate. I see the article mentions 4-5MP whic is not too far from the 8MP on my first digital camera, the 30D.
> 
> As I understand it, one of the biggest challenges is the processing power to handle the amount of data being dumped in one go.
> My guess is that global shutter will operate with a maximum shutter speed lower than the camera is capable of so maybe something like 'global shutter max 5fps, rolling shutter max 12 fps'.



You don't have to guess, just read the article.


----------



## Quackator (Mar 2, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> But global shutter is first and foremost a _video_ technology.



It is predominantly built into video cameras, yes.

But the benefits for flash photography can't be valued high enough.

The change in paradigm ist that Canon for the first time has 
explicitly mentioned flash as application for global shutter sensors.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Mar 2, 2017)

Quackator said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > But global shutter is first and foremost a _video_ technology.
> ...


And this is one example where development in video centred features can enhance dslr foto oriented shooters
So things are not all bad since the day that video was introduced in the 5d mII.


----------



## Diko (Mar 2, 2017)

This *Light Guide Structure* seems very applicable to more ordinary CMOS sensors. IMHO they have already used it for that video camera with ISO 4 mln... Let us hope for the best.

Additionally this *SSDG-ADC* they have already used in their 250 MP sensor, which BTW they are planning to use for the surveillance market. 

_*An APS-H-Size 250Mpixel CMOS Image Sensor Using Column Single-Slope ADCs with Dual-Gain Amplifiers*_


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sony have had global shutter cameras for ages in video both CCD and CMOS its not a new concept. 

Canon could well use this technology in the FF version of the C700 as the C700 is modular and the sensor block can be changed. The current C700 (16x9) will get a global shutter by June this year as well as the present rolling shutter this does come with a reduction of MP.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Sony have had global shutter cameras for ages in video both CCD and CMOS its not a new concept.



What sensor size? 
The issue is not global shutter as such, more about the sensor and amount of data it can cope with. 



jeffa4444 said:


> Canon could well use this technology in the FF version of the C700 as the C700 is modular and the sensor block can be changed. The current C700 (16x9) will get a global shutter by June this year as well as the present rolling shutter this does come with a reduction of MP.


June this year? Is there any source for that information?


----------



## Quackator (Mar 5, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> June this year? Is there any source for that information?



Don't know what the projected shipping window is/was.

The c700 was introduced in two versions, one with 
rolling shutter and one with global shutter.

So, there it is in a regular mass produced camera.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 6, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Sony have had global shutter cameras for ages in video both CCD and CMOS its not a new concept.
> ...



Sony has a global shutter in a pretty similar sensor, that is 2/3", 5MP, CMOS.

AFAIK, the difficulty of making a global shutter rises with sensor size, and with resolution, so both companies have some work to do on the way to bring global shutter to the super-35 4K neighborhood.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



Its not a similar sensor at all, its dedicated to machine vision cameras, and not video cameras. A special purpose item not suitable for video.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 7, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Sony has a global shutter in a pretty similar sensor, that is 2/3", 5MP, CMOS.
> ...



What are the differences?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 7, 2017)

The Sony F55 and Sony F65 both 16x9 cameras have global shutters. Neither are machine vision sensors (they are different to each other)


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 7, 2017)

CMOSIS in Belgium announced late last year a global shutter sensor slightly larger that FF with 8K in both a B&W and colour version. CMOSIS designs sensors for Leica.


----------

